# Shop made discs for PSA sandpaper



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been working on a disc sanding setup for my lathe. Almost finished with the table. I've made one 12" disc from melamine (on particle bpard). I've ordered and received 12" PSA in 4 grits.

So…I need 3 more discs. The one I made from melamine I screwed onto a large faceplate and trued it up. No problem. Does the melamine need to be prepared anyway other than a good cleaning - maybe with alcohol?

I can make my own threaded faceplates from wood which could be glued to plywood discs which I like better than screwing to a metal faceplate. If I make discs out of birch plywood, how should they be finished? Will there be a problem replacing the PSA once it is worn out?

All suggestions and advice will be appreciated.


----------

